# Oxygenated Hash How to make??



## wikkedsun (Jul 15, 2007)

ive been seeing a lot of hash lately that is like clear and people are calling it oxygenated hash i was wndering if anyone knows how to make it. it uses a method of taking the thc out with oxygen somehow


----------



## Bubby (Jul 15, 2007)

I've never heard of clear hash, and a quick google has left me suspecting that you're being misled as to what that actually is.

Have you smoked it, known anyone who did? Anything distinguishable about the high?


----------



## wikkedsun (Jul 17, 2007)

its definately hash i bought some from a medical club near where i lived too supposedly its a new method that jason king is going to put out in the cannibible 4 ill post as soon as i learn the method im going to talk to a friend today its bomb hash too


----------

